# Zebra 3 speculation thread



## synthpunk

Here is what we do know ( edit: or thought we knew 

- ETA TBD

- Cost $30 for Zebra 2 owners, free for Zebra HZ owners

Notes taken from the KVR U-he Zebra 3 thread

- Wavetable expansion and editing

- New Synthex filter which will be Beyond Diva quality

- 8 other filters being tested

- multi-core support not probable

- Additional arpeggiator features

- Zebra HZ will not be further developed after Zebra 3 is released

Please feel free to add any other details you've picked up on I've also asked URS if he might try to chime in if he has the time


----------



## chimuelo

Too bad about no Multi Core.
The AMD Zen CPU sure looks great for Software Synths....


----------



## AllanH

Is there any reason to think the Zebra 3 is actually coming, or is this hopeful speculation?

Isn't Zebra 2 from 2007 with the HZ update in 2012? 
It's been in the cooker for quite a while! Should be well-done by now.


----------



## synthpunk

U-he takes its time and does it right


----------



## AllanH

That works for me!


----------



## chimuelo

For me Zebra2 HZ was the very first soft shnth I bought.
For years I noticed ALL of them sound okay in limited ranges.
Not being discrete audio means you had better have a full range Filter.
u-He made that happen for me.
My powerful big ass SE-1X was always whooping soft synths unmercifully.
I couldnt use them live next to discrete audio synths.
It was like Arnold Palmer playing 18 holes against a guy on a walker.
Zebra2 HZ needs 5 oscillators to get that big and the Diva Filters were the icing on the cake.

If Zebra3 Filters are better I might ditch my racks, run a few instances on an 8 core Zen CPU and call it a day.
The real test for softies is dumping thier weak native effects, using great hardware and a full range stereo PA system.

u-He breeds Dogs that Hunt.

3 can come when Howard gets to leave the basement.
I got all kinds of time and big ass hardware to hold me over.


----------



## JohnG

I yam excited.


----------



## chimuelo

As am I.
My Zebra presets are based on the subtractive sounds of yore, and Waveform Oscillators and Filters from Sendy and others. Shes a babe, saw a pic of her thats as impressive as her waveforms.

In Zebra3 I already see some powerful sounds.
I route the audio without FX into Scope DSP Projects.
In the 96k mixer the AUXs go like this.

AUX 1. Eventide Eclipse (pitch shift/chorusing)
AUX 2. TC Fireworx (delay/ring mod dist filter/phase)
AUX 3. Bellari RP562 Tube Exciter ( each channel has HP/LP with 8 slopes)
AUX 4. TC Fireworx (mostly TC Mainframe Reverb algos)

These make Zebra2 HZ a fat bastard
I use HZ Compressor as a compliment to envelope snap too.

Leap Motion Filter Sweeps and Wave Warping make me look like a sadistic conductor live...


----------



## Living Fossil

AllanH said:


> Is there any reason to think the Zebra 3 is actually coming, or is this hopeful speculation?
> 
> Isn't Zebra 2 from 2007 with the HZ update in 2012?
> It's been in the cooker for quite a while! Should be well-done by now.



It had several serious updates since then...
Different filters etc.


----------



## synthpunk

Having a favorite AUX chain for softsynths is great for a effects i use Valhalla vintage verb Uber mod and Shimmer and for console strip I use airwindows Channel 4 soundtoys Sie-q or uad trident and Audified U-37b or uad 1176

Sometimes I will run them out to reamp , or room mics or a Hardware Neve module padded down



chimuelo said:


> As am I.
> My Zebra presets are based on the subtractive sounds of yore, and Waveform Oscillators and Filters from Sendy and others. Shes a babe, saw a pic of her thats as impressive as her waveforms.
> 
> In Zebra3 I already see some powerful sounds.
> I route the audio without FX into Scope DSP Projects.
> In the 96k mixer the AUXs go like this.
> 
> AUX 1. Eventide Eclipse (pitch shift/chorusing)
> AUX 2. TC Fireworx (delay/ring mod dist filter/phase)
> AUX 3. Bellari RP562 Tube Exciter ( each channel has HP/LP with 8 slopes)
> AUX 4. TC Fireworx (mostly TC Mainframe Reverb algos)
> 
> These make Zebra2 HZ a fat bastard
> I use HZ Compressor as a compliment to envelope snap too.
> 
> Leap Motion Filter Sweeps and Wave Warping make me look like a sadistic conductor live...


Absolutely


----------



## u-he

Hehe, sorry, not sure how some of the info has emerged... some updates:

That "Synthex filter" concept is an idea for Diva, not Zebra3. It's closely related to the filter we did for Repro-1, it just differs in the circuitry around the filter chip. Not sure if it'll end up in Zebra3 as well, maybe in terms of features but not necessarily in form of a close emulation.

Zebra 3 might get multicore support, if necessary. The ModMatrix will make this a bit more demanding on memory, so there'll be extra trade-offs. Background: Our ModMatrix (Z2/Hive/Repro-1) works with a spiffy trick that kind of automates the knobs directly. This only works when voices are processed subsequently, not in parallel. Multicore support however works by processing synth voices in parallel, so for now our concepts of ModMatrixes and Multicore support are mutually exclusive. We could change that, but it would make ModMatrices more expensive.

There'll be plenty of new filters to replace plenty of existing filters. Zebra3 is all about revising existing algorithms and features with better ones. However, the main idea behind Z3 is to make a consistent interface for wavetable/waveform, complex envelope and curve design. Such that, all editors and data structures for oscillator waveforms, multistage envelopes, mapping generators, custom LFO curves etc. are the same and interchangeable.

I hope that it'll make ZebraHZ obsolete for Hans, but if he prefers us to keep adding things to the current ZebraHZ, who am I to disagree?


----------



## Living Fossil

u-he said:


> There'll be plenty of new filters to replace plenty of existing filters. Zebra3 is all about revising existing algorithms and features with better ones.



As much as I'm sure that the new ones will be fantastic, i still hope that it will remain possible to use Zebra 2 in addition...
The "quality" of filters sometimes is extremely depending on the context. More than once it occured that i tried to replace the "old" vcf module in Dark Zebra by a Diva filter (or a xmf filter) just to find out that i prefered the old one.
And in ACE i had the situation once that changing from "Draft" mode to "great" would have completely destroyed a sound (btw. it's really great to have the option of saving the quality setting per sound in ACE).


----------



## Howie

u-he said:


> ...who am I to disagree?


...everybody is looking for something.


----------



## synthpunk

Thank you for chiming in Urs good to hear it from the horse's mouth

My dream U-he feature is a CS - 80 style ring modulator but I think you've said in the past that's a real ball-buster when it comes to code

Any hints btw on what the other December surprise from U-he might be? 

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to you, Howard, TUC, and the U-he family


----------



## Wes Antczak

Are you able to confirm yet that Zebra2 presets will NOT be compatible with Zebra3? I know in the past you have said that they will not be, but I wanted to see if perhaps that has changed.


----------



## EvilDragon

Living Fossil said:


> As much as I'm sure that the new ones will be fantastic, i still hope that it will remain possible to use Zebra 2 in addition...



Zebra 2 will continue its life as its own entity. Zebra 3 won't overwrite/overrun Zebra 2, it will install alongside.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Howie said:


> ...everybody is looking for something.


Sweet dreams are made of Z's.

Will there be any addition to Zebrify? A really useful plugin...


----------



## Vastman

There is nothing on the PC side that rivals Alchemy 2 which Apple's got locked up now... so I'm hoping for Z3 ventures into that territory. My dream would be to allow for easy sample importing (vocals, et al), and the opportunity of creating vocalizations within a synth architecture... Gosh, I've been dreaming about this for decades, being a singer/songwriter... someday.... someday....


----------



## Mystic

I've been holding off on getting Zebra2 because I felt that Zebra3 would be out right after I got it.
I do hope when/if they put it out, they include the previous Zebra content like The Dark Zebra / ZebraHZ


----------



## synthpunk

Vastman have you ever given Iris a chance?



Vastman said:


> There is nothing on the PC side that rivals Alchemy 2 which Apple's got locked up now... so I'm hoping for Z3 ventures into that territory. My dream would be to allow for easy sample importing (vocals, et al), and the opportunity of creating vocalizations within a synth architecture... Gosh, I've been dreaming about this for decades, being a singer/songwriter... someday.... someday....


----------



## Vastman

synthpunk said:


> Vastman have you ever given Iris a chance?


Yep...(Iris 2) Falcon too! Neither do a very good job or I'm just too stupid...Had some initial talks with Simon (patchpool) but still stumble around... maybe in retirement I'll find the time to begin using them right... even Omnisphere! Skippy did a great job with his latest kreaturesk lib with the lady's voice...so I know it's doable... just a bit inscrutable to dummy's like me!


----------



## Chandler

Over at the KVR forum there was talk of new physical modeling drum synthsis being added to Zebra 3. Although I don't own Zebra and because I don't really need more synths I doubt I'll pick it up, this sounds awesome. I think this will really separate it from other synths and make it the good to synth for cinematic work.


----------



## synthpunk

Sounds like something our right and honourable friend rctec might have requested?

Has there been any chatter over a kvr about the U-he December surprise? I haven't gone back to kvr since that nasty Diva thread.



Chandler said:


> Over at the KVR forum there was talk of new physical modeling drum synthsis being added to Zebra 3. Although I don't own Zebra and because I don't really need more synths I doubt I'll pick it up, this sounds awesome. I think this will really separate it from other synths and make it the good to synth for cinematic work.


----------



## chimuelo

I drop in @ KVR for plugmon and LFO8 skins, love plugmons presets and skins.
His organized presets are impressive as you sift through variations and easily get the sound you want then tweak it for your needs.
My beef with KVR is the attitude of guys expecting even demanding u-He tend to thier every need just because they bought a softy from them.
Zebra2 HZ is a very good sounding soft synth.
Not many sound good on a full blown speaker array, mostly nearfields and headphones.
Z2HZ is a steal for the price and these kids act like theh bought a 6000 dollar hardware synth and want some special priviliges.

Just some additional ocsillators (Sendy I hope) and new Filters would suit me fine.

I run a QSC KW Series Array using K12 Sidefills.
Toft 24A / Dbx compression / Symetrix Expander Gates / 4 x TC Fireworx and 2 x Bellari Tube Exciters.
Zebra2 HZ sits right in with OB6 Solaris and a Code 8 OD.
Ive got Omni 2 Monarch and other softies considered top shelf.
Zebra2 HZ jusg stands above them in sonic quality.
Sure, need extra Oscillators and dual Diva Filters but no other softy I know gets as greasy.

I zreally hope it can get off of 1 core though.
The new AMD 8 Core 3.4 Ghz 8 core CPU looks like a winner.
Clock thaf beast up to 4ghz with air only.

Zebra3......wow.
I cant replace Solaris but would love to keep the Code OD 8 & OB6 at home.


----------



## Rctec

chimuelo said:


> I drop in @ KVR for plugmon and LFO8 skins, love plugmons presets and skins.
> His organized presets are impressive as you sift through variations and easily get the sound you want then tweak it for your needs.
> My beef with KVR is the attitude of guys expecting even demanding u-He tend to thier every need just because they bought a softy from them.
> Zebra2 HZ is a very good sounding soft synth.
> Not many sound good on a full blown speaker array, mostly nearfields and headphones.
> Z2HZ is a steal for the price and these kids act like theh bought a 6000 dollar hardware synth and want some special priviliges.
> 
> Just some additional ocsillators (Sendy I hope) and new Filters would suit me fine.
> 
> I run a QSC KW Series Array using K12 Sidefills.
> Toft 24A / Dbx compression / Symetrix Expander Gates / 4 x TC Fireworx and 2 x Bellari Tube Exciters.
> Zebra2 HZ sits right in with OB6 Solaris and a Code 8 OD.
> Ive got Omni 2 Monarch and other softies considered top shelf.
> Zebra2 HZ jusg stands above them in sonic quality.
> Sure, need extra Oscillators and dual Diva Filters but no other softy I know gets as greasy.
> 
> I zreally hope it can get off of 1 core though.
> The new AMD 8 Core 3.4 Ghz 8 core CPU looks like a winner.
> Clock thaf beast up to 4ghz with air only.
> 
> Zebra3......wow.
> I cant replace Solaris but would love to keep the Code OD 8 & OB6 at home.



I haven't plugged in the Code in a looong time..
One of the reasons I use Zebra (and bug Urs for things like the polyphonic compressors) is that it's one of the few soft synth that can translate to the unforgiving environment of a big speaker system. What you go through with p.a's I go through with IMAX. Same difference. A lot of digital sound sources just fall apart if the fundamental quality isn't there.
...and I still haven't run out of being inspired on a daily basis by Zebra.
Howie just spend a couple of weeks here in L.A. making new sounds with me. He is an absolute genius. But even a genius like Howard Scarr needs the tools to let him shine...

I have no idea when Urs will ever finish Z3. But it's certainly not 
stopping me!


-Hz-


----------



## chimuelo

I actually use a preset to pull off Edgar Winters Frankenstein solo monophonic stuff..
Diva Filters replaced the hardware wah wah but from the lowest to highest notes it kicks.
I'm glad you mentioned IMAX Array in comparison to a PA Array.
For once I'm glad I'm hearing things.

I do use hardware effects though.
But the compression and shapers of Z2HZ make it punchy.

Would love to see those presets released commercially.

Ankyu


----------



## Parsifal666

We might have an Xmas surprise in this vein coming up, as Urs continues hinting. I'm mostly wondering about the compressors, filters, and a more advanced eq. Even just those things would be great in my book.


----------



## gsilbers

any word on old preset compatibility?


----------



## EvilDragon

Won't happen.

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6642988#p6642988


----------



## gsilbers

EvilDragon said:


> Won't happen.
> 
> https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6642988#p6642988



oh,,,


----------



## EvilDragon

Not a big deal anyways. Z2 continues to live on as a separate entity, Z3 installs alongside.


----------



## synthpunk

Like HZ and Jimmy I've gotten rid of my Code many years ago with no regrets or no Looking Back.

Parsifal do you think we're going to see Z3 as the December surprise? Is that what you're saying that would be very cool! Although I might not come out of the studio for Christmas hehe


----------



## chimuelo

I like Z2HZ and kind of glad it's going to stay as is.
Z3 might be multicore which would be great if it still kicks like Z2.

The AMD CPU has a cache twice the cache size of Intel chips.
So I am just waiting for that 8 Core beast.
Anxious.


----------



## Wes Antczak

EvilDragon said:


> Not a big deal anyways. Z2 continues to live on as a separate entity, Z3 installs alongside.



Yeah, in retrospect Zebra doesn't take that much hd space anyway and as long as Z2 will continue to work on my system, it really isn't an issue.


----------



## EvilDragon

chimuelo said:


> The AMD CPU has a cache twice the cache size of Intel chips.



Too bad that it's not cache that these plugins need that much, but raw CPU power. Intel still wins there


----------



## Parsifal666

synthpunk said:


> Like HZ and Jimmy I've gotten rid of my Code many years ago with no regrets or no Looking Back.
> 
> Parsifal do you think we're going to see Z3 as the December surprise? Is that what you're saying that would be very cool! Although I might not come out of the studio for Christmas hehe



Urs just keeps giving us these smirking posts. It wouldn't surprise me if we get 3, but I try not to think about it too much, I'll go crazy imagining. I'm psyched for when it drops.

I could sell every other synth I own (Classic Alchemy doesn't count), just have Zebra/HZ, and probably be fine. I do use other synths regularly, but none as much, or every time.

Sometimes I wonder if I'm an inadvertent member of the "Dark Zebra Cult".


----------



## chimuelo

Well it is like a cult.
So much development and so many great contributors.
Plugmon pretty much disappeared after 2011 or so, but I reminded him of how great his contributions were and next thing you know he's making Ice Age skins for HZ.....

I am anxious for 3 but just finished those great little synth sounds Keith Emerson used behind his big mono lead bagpipe-ish stuff on From the Begining.
Do the leads on Solaris, but Z2 HZ was perfect for eliminating yet another Code 8 OD chore.


----------



## chimuelo

EvilDragon said:


> Too bad that it's not cache that these plugins need that much, but raw CPU power. Intel still wins there



Zen Master says we'll see.
Cache cohesion amongst cores is what makes powerful multithreaded stuff scream.
Zebra2 HZ is locked onto a single Core and i7 4790k at 4ghz is plenty, even with high poly and Dual Diva Filters.
If the 8 Core gags on my monster Z2 Dual Diva stuff then I'll know Im screwed.
But Im hoping AMD brings back it's old magic from the old days when it's cache allowed More Native FX and ran at hundreds of ghz slower than the Intels.

Either way Im covered, sure would love to see 8 cores running at 30-40% and never get those audio killing spikes.

Cheerz and hope you and the family are getting along great...


----------



## quantum7

Vastman said:


> There is nothing on the PC side that rivals Alchemy 2 which Apple's got locked up now.



As a former PC Alchemy user, I find that Falcon on the PC comes close.


----------



## Parsifal666

quantum7 said:


> As a former PC Alchemy user, I find that Falcon on the PC comes close.



I still own and use classic (pc) Alchemy, love it! I prefer it to Kontakt for modulation.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Alchemy still working fine over here.


----------



## Vastman

Mystic said:


> I've been holding off on getting Zebra2 because I felt that Zebra3 would be out right after I got it.
> I do hope when/if they put it out, they include the previous Zebra content like The Dark Zebra / ZebraHZ


It's free if u have hz... $30 if u have z2... Why wait? Supposedly Z3 won't be compatible to play Z2 Patches... So I'd say be smart and get Z2 first so u ultimately have both and can use all the awesome old libraries. There are MANY Z2/hz libraries worth every penny asked for... and they won't be obsolessed by Z3


----------



## Parsifal666

Rctec said:


> I have no idea when Urs will ever finish Z3. But it's certainly not
> stopping me!
> 
> 
> -Hz-



This is how I feel! I just adore that instrument. In fact, I had to put it away for awhile so I could brush up on my traditional orchestration and composition. Every day I have to admonish myself for opening it up...I can't help it!

The Kult of the Strip'ed Horse must continue, fellow sycophants....


----------



## InLight-Tone

quantum7 said:


> As a former PC Alchemy user, I find that Falcon on the PC comes close.


Same here, I just bought this beast and am very excited by what I hear and the possibilities. Still have Zebra/HZ and Omnisphere and there isn't much more one needs, maybe a smattering of Reaktor...


----------



## Parsifal666

I love and still use the classic PC Camel Alchemy!


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Noob question: Everyone here talks about Zebra HZ all the time, but I don't see that on U-He's site. Is "Zebra HZ" the same as "The Dark Zebra"?


----------



## JohnG

jacobthestupendous said:


> Is "Zebra HZ" the same as "The Dark Zebra"?



Yes


----------



## zvenx

fyi:

*A soundset for Zebra 2.5 – with extras*


A bank of over 400 presets, a collaboration between Hans Zimmer and Howard Scarr. Practically all Zebra sounds in the The Dark Knight as well as The Dark Knight Rises soundtracks are included, plus several more that didn’t quite fit into the scores. The pack also includes Hans' custom built update from a licensed Zebra2.x to the version you can see in this video, ZebraHZ. Several of the more recent patches make use of the extra features available in ZebraHZ.


----------



## Parsifal666

If you have Zebra and don't have HZ, I strongly suggest you get it, especially if you're looking to write cinematically. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Saxer

Parsifal666 said:


> If you have Zebra and don't have HZ, I strongly suggest you get it, especially if you're looking to write cinematically. But that's just my opinion.


My opinion too


----------



## chimuelo

And if you really want to make it scream, bypass it's distortion, run it through Tubes, then go back and use Shapers and VCA Comp. as they will get your Tubes hot quick.
This kind of power compliments a real analog synth.
And equally as big..


----------



## chimuelo

BTW what's the word on Zebra3s Filter.
Has u-He released a better filter with their other various synths?
I tried them and miss that separation and power I get with Zebra2 HZ.
Haven't heard retro 1 yet, is it a step towards the future or just a good mono synth?

Ankyu


----------



## synthpunk

The thing I really like about Zebra is it's Giant sweet spot, it does take some time sometimes to get there though and if I need quick results I'll turn to Diva or even Podolski.

Chim that Pro-1 is pretty sick in a good way (almost like a Wasp) try the demo out and see what you think.

I think we will see new filters in Zebra 3. You have Zebra HZ right?


----------



## EvilDragon

chimuelo said:


> Haven't heard retro 1 yet, is it a step towards the future or just a good mono synth?



Both. Also, it's a _sublime_ monosynth. Not just "good".


----------



## chimuelo

Thanks, I shall try to sift through the whiners and beggars at KVR and see what Howie and Urs are saying.
That place is as bad as Gearslutz.
You'd think they're crying over a 3500 dollar synth, not a 200 dollar VSTi.


----------



## synthpunk

I agree about kvr gotten very ugly over there. It's even worse Jimmy one developer told me that when these problems come up that most people can't provide a serial number so you can guess where they downloaded it from.



chimuelo said:


> Thanks, I shall try to sift through the whiners and beggars at KVR and see what Howie and Urs are saying.
> That place is as bad as Gearslutz.
> You'd think they're crying over a 3500 dollar synth, not a 200 dollar VSTi.


----------



## chimuelo

Yeah, I read a thread at Gearslutz that was pages of little bitches quoting each other saying you offended me, etc. I went through 16 pages and eliminated 14 members.
Then months later checked back for NAMM start ups etc.
Half of the posts were ignored and I found relevant information after 2 or 3 pages of reading.
That was a 13 page thread...!!

Still on the fence about a new CPU for softies.
Zebra3 could sit nicely on an Intel Quad, but that AMD is still tormenting as I sleep.
I actually dream music these days, not sure why but I wake up and turn on the racks before I hit the coffee pot....


----------



## synthpunk

Pretty sure Remote Control are using dedicated CPU for virtual synths, maybe you could ask @Rctec and see what they're using or maybe he might chime in here

I know you're on PC on my six core Vader helmet I get 30+ instances of U-he (Bazille, Zebra2/HZ, Diva, & Podolski) without any issue.

Lanois dreams music, and I know Lennon did, I have enough problems just sleeping lol



chimuelo said:


> Yeah, I read a thread at Gearslutz that was pages of little bitches quoting each other saying you offended me, etc. I went through 16 pages and eliminated 14 members.
> Then months later checked back for NAMM start ups etc.
> Half of the posts were ignored and I found relevant information after 2 or 3 pages of reading.
> That was a 13 page thread...!!
> 
> Still on the fence about a new CPU for softies.
> Zebra3 could sit nicely on an Intel Quad, but that AMD is still tormenting as I sleep.
> I actually dream music these days, not sure why but I wake up and turn on the racks before I hit the coffee pot....


----------



## gsilbers

chimuelo said:


> Thanks, I shall try to sift through the whiners and beggars at KVR and see what Howie and Urs are saying.
> That place is as bad as Gearslutz.
> You'd think they're crying over a 3500 dollar synth, not a 200 dollar VSTi.



Yep, VI has remained small and interesting. just like Gearslutz 10 years ago. now I cant ask something without someone saying their whole philosophical view on why clones suck, vintage is better, I don't know anything about audio and why am I making music with zebra2 in the first place.


----------



## Parsifal666

Off topic, but are KVR and Gearslutz _that_ bad? I go on there now and then to check up on Urs news.

One of the reasons I stay here is because it's moderated well.


----------



## gsilbers

its ok, the community just grew too much which is the same as anything public.


----------



## Mystic

Parsifal666 said:


> Off topic, but are KVR and Gearslutz _that_ bad? I go on there now and then to check up on Urs news.
> 
> One of the reasons I stay here is because it's moderated well.


They are like every other forum, IMO. You have some good people and some bad. Sometimes the bad ones get overwhelming. 

The big issue is that GearSlutz used to be geared towards professionals. When amateurs found out, they wanted to become part of that because they wanted to either learn or be counted among them as well even though they didn't have the reputations, history, knowledge or investments. Eventually it was overrun by them.

KVR is mainly EDM people. It had the same thing happen as GearSlutz but without the "we're aiming at professionals" aspect as it was more a general forum for people of all walks. As more people get into production as it becomes more accessible, the more a forum becomes harder to control with a limited amount of staff donating their time.

As more people get into orchestration as the tools become easier to use and sound better or more people just want to expand on what they do, this place will also see a user shift. The difference is the people here seem to have good heads on their shoulders when it comes to running it. As long as they retain a tight enforcement of the rules, it will fare better than others have.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

synthpunk said:


> Pretty sure Remote Control are using dedicated CPU for virtual synths,



Tom's third slave runs 32 diva, 32 zebra, 6 ivory


----------



## synthpunk

THE U-he board had a recent Diva thread that was brutal and just brought out all the trolls. Not sure if it was deleted or not but I haven't been back much since. 



Parsifal666 said:


> Off topic, but are KVR and Gearslutz _that_ bad? I go on there now and then to check up on Urs news.
> 
> One of the reasons I stay here is because it's moderated well.


----------



## Parsifal666

synthpunk said:


> THE U-he board had a recent Diva thread that was brutal and just brought out all the trolls. Not sure if it was deleted or not but I haven't been back much since.



That sucks! And that's the official u-he board too.


----------



## chimuelo

We have VI Virtual synth thread now.
Haven't seen anyone here crying about how they have to bend over and pick a dime.
Yuze guys are all swell fellas....


----------



## Parsifal666

chimuelo said:


> We have VI Virtual synth thread now.
> Haven't seen anyone here crying about how they have to bend over and pick a dime.
> Yuze guys are all swell fellas....



Awwwwww!


----------



## chimuelo

Hey what about the Resonator?
Any info if that gem will be carried over?

Last night I had the Full Line Array set up to get the RP562 Tube Sub out tested.
Running Zebra2 HZ Into a Radial Space Heater so had to adjust all VCAs and tweak the Resonator to match the cabinets from stage to mains.
Went back to no Tubes, no resonator and could never go back to presets that don't use it.

If you really want to get the most out of Zebra2 HZ you should create presets made for your nearfields or speaker Array.
IEMs are not capable of sub freq adjustments.
I always have to tweak again.
But after using the array and Stage rig everything on IEMs sounds great.
3rd and 4th Resonator bands are easy to hear on IEMs or headphones, but the first and 2nd bands are capable of perfect tight focused bottoms.

I sure hope that gem gets carried over.
Z2HZ was meant to be felt...


----------



## Parsifal666

chimuelo said:


> Hey what about the Resonator?
> Any info if that gem will be carried over?
> 
> ..



I'd be amazed if that was overlooked. You might get better answers from Urs' portion of the KVR forum my friend. He's on there fairly regularly.


----------



## synthpunk

Let's try rubbing the @u-he , @Howie magic latern and can't see if they will drop by for a update.......... 



Parsifal666 said:


> I'd be amazed if that was overlooked. You might get better answers from Urs' portion of the KVR forum my friend. He's on there fairly regularly.


----------



## chimuelo

Well I'm ready for tomorrow and my rig is smoking.
Funny what a difference it makes programming your sounds in front of the mains.
Get the sound close so you don't clip your converters, those signals then go the the Tube Mixer.
Get levels set, now tweak the Resonator.
Still kind of shocked this is software. 
Only one preset out of 11 where I used the FM Oscillators to get the gurgling like Amplitude Modulation and skipped the Rez.
Also got my Helix Phaser from TC Electronics and use it as a 2 channel (Stereo) insert into the Radial Tubes. Nice and thick on bright pads, especially slow CFM sweeps matching the Phasers rate.
Starting to wonder why I would want to spend time learning a new synth when I keep learning new things on old big fat Zebra.....


----------



## DANIELE

Hi all sorry for resuming this thread, from what I see Zebra 3 is not in the product list of U-He. Since many tell wonders about this synth I'm thinking about buying it, the question is: is it worth it to buy it now? I see that the upgrade will be free for Zebra2 + HZ owners so maybe the answer is yes but some clear answer about it would be useful.

Thank you.


----------



## tav.one

If you want to follow the frequently updated (and official) thread about it then check here.

If you're gonna get value from Zebra HZ in addition to Zebra 2 then I'd say its a no brainer to buy it now and enjoy free upgrade whenever its released...coming months, next year, or later.


----------



## kgdrum

tav.one said:


> If you want to follow the frequently updated (and official) thread about it then check here.
> 
> If you're gonna get value from Zebra HZ in addition to Zebra 2 then I'd say its a no brainer to buy it now and enjoy free upgrade whenever its released...coming months, next year, or later.




I totally agree,Zebra and ZHZ are awesome as is NOW.
Use it & enjoy, Zebra and ZHZ is an amazing synth already whenever Urs and his cohorts update you will have 2 Zebras to use and enjoy.
From my understanding Z2 will not be overwritten or go away, The next version of Zebra will be a different animal and users will be able to use both versions.All of the 3rd party Zebra/HZ presets we use and love will remain with Z2 and new sound sets will be developed exclusively for Z3.


----------



## DANIELE

Thank you both for the answers, another question, do you think that Zebra is the "go to" synthesizer for soundtrack purposes (the kind of music I write)?


----------



## kgdrum

IMO it’s a great synth that can be used in many genres not just soundtracks, Zebra is amazing as with lots of capabilities,the user determines where this magical beast goes.
Many people that do soundtracks love Zebra(HZ etc.....) but imo Zebra can cover all sorts of territory it’s not just a soundtrack oriented synth.


----------



## Dirtgrain

Regarding 


DANIELE said:


> Thank you both for the answers, another question, do you think that Zebra is the "go to" synthesizer for soundtrack purposes (the kind of music I write)?



You might ask EvilDragon. IIRC, in another thread, he recommended some great third party Zebra 2 preset packs. I searched but couldn't find the thread.


----------



## DANIELE

kgdrum said:


> IMO it’s a great synth that can be used in many genres not just soundtracks, Zebra is amazing as with lots of capabilities,the user determines where this magical beast goes.
> Many people that do soundtracks love Zebra(HZ etc.....) but imo Zebra can cover all sorts of territory it’s not just a soundtrack oriented synth.



I didn't mean that, I tried many synths and obviously they can do many things. I was asking if this could be a must to have for soundtrack composing, preset speaking maybe. Or maybe because the workflow fits well in trying to create synth sounds that sound good with orchestral instruments. I'm thinking for example to Starcraft 2 HOTS soundtrack, very synthy.

I know, maybe it is a stupid answer but I'm just asking myself in what this synthesizer could be better than DUNE or Omnisphere.



Dirtgrain said:


> Regarding
> 
> 
> You might ask EvilDragon. IIRC, in another thread, he recommended some great third party Zebra 2 preset packs. I searched but couldn't find the thread.



Maybe I will contact him, for sure dark zebra has presets like this but I don't want to make a clone of the Zimmer's soundtracks.


----------



## kgdrum

I don’t do soundtracks and I don’t use Dune but Omni and Zebra compliment each other well,both are awesome!


----------



## Brian99

DANIELE said:


> Thank you both for the answers, another question, do you think that Zebra is the "go to" synthesizer for soundtrack purposes (the kind of music I write)?



You can probably answer that yourself by downloading the software and trying it for free.


----------



## jononotbono

Once I bought Zebra HZ, Diva, Repro 5 (and Omnisphere) I basically stopped lusting after soft synths. Such amazing sounding synths. When Zebra 3 gets released that will be a very special day!


----------



## CT

Bumping this thread without real news is as heinous as in the CSW thread!


----------



## Pier

Sorry for bumping! I have no news about Zebra 3, unfortunately.

I was browsing an old conversation I had with Urs about Zebra 3 in 2010 and thought about you guys:



> Estimated release date is November *2014* though


----------



## RogiervG

i do have some news though: it will be released someday


----------



## Pier

RogiervG said:


> i do have some news though: it will be released someday



I think Urs mentioned in KVR it was going to be released in 2020 but with the pandemic going on everything has been delayed. Hopefully we'll get it in 2021!

I've been waiting since 2010, what's another year?


----------



## jononotbono

Stop bumping this thread FFS!


----------



## greggybud

Pier said:


> I think Urs mentioned in KVR it was going to be released in 2020 but with the pandemic going on everything has been delayed. Hopefully we'll get it in 2021!
> 
> I've been waiting since 2010, what's another year?


How does a pandemic delay a developing VST? Assuming your PC doesn't get the virus...


----------



## Pier

greggybud said:


> How does a pandemic delay a developing VST?



Software devs aren't machines, you know. Even disregarding purely emotional distress there might be practical reasons too like working from home with the kids.


----------



## Mystic

What comes first? EastWest Hollywood Opus, Zebra3, The Winds of Winter, N?


----------



## doctoremmet

Mystic said:


> What comes first? EastWest Hollywood Opus, Zebra3, The Winds of Winter, N?


Wait, CSW is not even on that list because its planned release date comes even LATER???


----------



## Michel Simons

Mystic said:


> What comes first? EastWest Hollywood Opus, Zebra3, The Winds of Winter, N?



I would add the next Tool album to that list as well.


----------



## Pier

Mystic said:


> What comes first? EastWest Hollywood Opus, Zebra3, The Winds of Winter, N?



What is N?


----------



## doctoremmet

Pier said:


> What is N?


Look it up on this forum. It is the holy grail library ONLY VI Control people know about!


----------



## Pier

doctoremmet said:


> Look it up on this forum. It is the holy grail library ONLY VI Control people know about!





I thought you were teasing me!






N


n




vi-control.net


----------



## chimuelo

You should hear Zebra synths resampled into an Akai MPC..
The buzzy hot outputs makes old Tape Strings and Poly synth strings of the 80’s immense. 
Love HWS and LASS layered on top of the re sampled Zebra.
Use MIDI CC’s on the EG Attack, attach a couple to an FC7 then go to town.

Zebra3 will be cool, but I doubt it’s sound can improve over HZ.


----------



## Pier

chimuelo said:


> Zebra3 will be cool, but I doubt it’s sound can improve over HZ.



I think it will. Diva filters were coded 10 years ago and I'm sure Urs has learned some new tricks since then. Time will tell.


----------



## chimuelo

True, refinements on Filters is definitely up his alley.
OTOH Pianos were made centuries ago and I still can't hear any major improvements.
But anxiously await the new striped beast.


----------



## José Herring

chimuelo said:


> True, refinements on Filters is definitely up his alley.
> OTOH Pianos were made centuries ago and I still can't hear any major improvements.
> But anxiously await the new striped beast.


I actually prefer the old pianos


----------



## Pier

chimuelo said:


> OTOH Pianos were made centuries ago and I still can't hear any major improvements.



Yes, but they refined pianos, violins, etc, over centuries to get to that point.

I guess a better argument would have been with classic analog synths. 

My counter argument is that even Antonio Stradivari must have improved his technique over time.


----------



## José Herring

Pier said:


> Yes, but they refined pianos, violins, etc, over centuries to get to that point.



Did they really refine them or just simplify them so more people could play them. I've often wondered about that. I actually prefer many of the older instruments to their more modern "refinements"


----------



## chimuelo

I refined mine with OrangeTree EPiano, PTeq Steinway B, and ZebraHZ Keyclick/FM Elements using DuoPhonic mode.

ZebraHZ is way more to me than a meager analog synth emulation with Fire Filters.
I can use DuoPhonic Percussion elements layering with my External Hammond Module tucked in my rack here.







They sound good on all electro-mechanical emulations like the ZebraKeyClick demo I just did for yuze guys.


----------



## José Herring

chimuelo said:


> I refined mine with OrangeTree EPiano, PTeq Steinway B, and ZebraHZ Keyclick/FM Elements using DuoPhonic mode.
> 
> ZebraHZ is way more to me than a meager analog synth emulation with Fire Filters.
> I can use DuoPhonic Percussion elements layering with my External Hammond Module tucked in my rack here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sound good on all electro-mechanical emulations like the ZebraKeyClick demo I just did for yuze guys.



Oh yeah. Love this kind of stuff. Nice job Jimmy. Reminds me of my youth, being cool, wearing thin ties, smokin' cigs thinking life couldn't be any cooler.


----------



## Pier

José Herring said:


> Did they really refine them or just simplify them so more people could play them.



The _viola da gamba_ and its siblings are different instrument than the violin family. AFAIK they appeared roughly at the same time (15th century). I don't think the cello came from it.

I'm no historian but it seems to me the viol family simply faded in popularity while the violin family remained popular to this day.


----------



## chimuelo

Reminds me of Alice Cooper in Wayne’s World explaining the precise definition of Milwaukee, the old worthiness scene.


----------

